# Corsair Carbide 500r Lüftersteuerung



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (17. Februar 2012)

*Corsair Carbide 500r Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Corsair-Team,

nachdem ich gestern mit meinen Komponenten in mein neues Corsair Carbide 500r umzog, liefen die beiden Frontlüfter weder an, noch funktionierte die Beleuchtung.
Ans Mainboard angeschlossen laufen beide Lüfter, jedoch funktioniert bei einem die Beleuchtung nicht.

Ist es möglich das Frontpanel und den Lüfter einzeln umzutauschen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
CaLLe


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 500r Lüftersteuerung*

RMA Einleiten und Einzelteile ordern - sofern noch nicht geschehen - bei Solchen Anfragen bitte wie folgt vorgehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html


----------



## Rail (24. Mai 2012)

Hey jetzt hast auch du deine Antwort erhalten - nach 3 Monaten rofl ohne Worte  dann antworte doch lieber gar nicht...


----------

